# Tried cheese



## will8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Tried some cheese today. Cooper sharp and some Wisconsin extra sharp. Took me a while to get the temp right on my propane smoker. I ended up by turning the fire on till the temp got up to around 85 then off till the temp dropped below 70. Cheese turned out pretty well. I like the cooper best. A little softer cheese.












20160320_153902.jpg



__ will8
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## will8 (Mar 20, 2016)

Cooper












20160320_150037.jpg



__ will8
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2016)

W8, Nice smoke on the cheese.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2016)

I used to live in Harrisburg and miss Cooper big time. Can't get it in NJ stores. Have to wait for the all too infrequent trips my kids make to visit. Looks like you got the job done nicely. A Gasser can be challenging short of loading with ice and sticking to Winter cheese smokes...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2016)

Cheese looks great!

Best thing for cheese is a sawdust burner. AMNPS burns pellets & dust. Doesn't generate much heat.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 24, 2016)

Good looking cheese, you are going to 

like this stuff.

Worst thing about cheese is you have

wait to eat it.

Keep on smokin'                             Ed


----------



## will8 (Mar 24, 2016)

I try a little each day and it seems to get better every day.


----------

